# Has anyone seen my dog ?



## AdQuadratum (Apr 24, 2013)

I'm looking for my dog, i was wondering if any one has seen it ?!?


----------



## JJones (Apr 24, 2013)

Was he about this big, with a collar around his neck?


----------



## Michael Hatley (Apr 24, 2013)

We found this one wandering around behind our lodge recently.  Can't get him to fetch or anything and he barks weird though :blink:


----------



## AdQuadratum (Apr 24, 2013)

Yes thats him !! Where did you see him


----------



## Michael Hatley (Apr 24, 2013)

Last I saw he was running like mad up Highway 290 like he was oriented on Texas A&M in College Station :scared:


----------



## stuntman98 (Apr 26, 2013)

Last I seen him he had a saddle on his back

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## jwhoff (Apr 26, 2013)

That wasn't a saddle.  It was one of those Euro-belts and he was headed to Austin to visit with some Tea-sipper.  But he stopped off in Hempstead and Blinn(ed) in very well.


----------



## AnthonyPomilia357 (Apr 27, 2013)

JJones, I was thinking about the EA signs as well!  An old Shriner that I met down in Florida taught me that!

-Fellowcraft from Metamora/Hadley Lodge No. 210 of the GL of MI


----------



## stuntman98 (Apr 27, 2013)

Every time I get close to him he takes off and runs east 

Sent from my V8000_USA_Cricket using Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## AdQuadratum (Apr 27, 2013)

Giddyup and Travel East


----------



## JJones (Apr 27, 2013)

I'm reminded that we had one initiate arrive to the lodge with a pair of riding gloves.  Always prepared I guess. 

We had another EA degree when I wasn't very active but the then WM parked a trailer with some goats in it by the main entrance.  Again, funny, but it probably raised the eyebrows of a few passersby.


----------



## AnthonyPomilia357 (Apr 27, 2013)

@JJones

Haha! That's hilarious! I was told to bring food for the goat, but I knew that they were kidding. 

Pretty funny that the WM would go through the trouble to bring goats just to put a surprised expression on someone's face! 

Fellowcraft from Metamora/Hadley Lodge No. 210 of the GL of MI


----------



## jwhoff (Apr 27, 2013)

yeah ... most of those little dogs are partial to the light coming from the east.  

they appear to be drawn to it.


----------



## WarlordHannibal (Apr 27, 2013)

A PM from my lodge kept passing messages to me about a lil dog w/ a red collar.  Now that I think of it, he alluded to it being "about this  high" ... but I never did guess he was talkin bout a goat til now!


----------



## AnthonyPomilia357 (Apr 27, 2013)

"The little dog about this big with a leash around it's neck" alludes the due guard and sign of an EA. Think about it.

Fellowcraft from Metamora/Hadley Lodge No. 210 of the GL of MI


----------



## Bro. WattzPHA (May 13, 2013)

He'll quit running if you just call his name Brother


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## Travel Light PHAmily (May 19, 2013)

You might be able to find him in the pile of rubbish. 


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## jwhoff (May 19, 2013)

Word is them puppies is partial to acacia too!

:001_cool:


----------

